# My First Day As An Uber Driver!



## UbieNewbie

After a prolonged anticipation to drive for Uber, I finally lost my virginity today as I gradually discovered the Uber Universe on my first day as a driver.

I'm in a Los Angeles suburb, and my first day was a Saturday. I started around 6PM and I'm still awake at 3:30AM  The point, however, is that it didn't _feel_ like a long workday. I drove 9 trips, some long, some shorter. And I took a a few long breaks throughout the night. I never had to wait more than a minute or two after I went online to receive a trip request. (So if you think there isn't enough business to go around for everyone, you're in the wrong area, or you're doing something wrong.)

My total for the day, for the 9 trips and maybe 130 miles was just under $100. Now, you've got to hear this, because this total should have been around $120.

Of the 9 trips, I had to give one trip for the minimum rate, because when I went to enter the destination, which the passenger forgot to do, the app completed the trip right there and then, before we even took off! I didn't know what to do when the passenger said "I think I just got charged," so I told them I'd drive them to their destination anyway. Although they were grateful and appreciate, I obviously lost about $10 on that trip.

The other trip that didn't pan out as planned was when neither the passenger's phone nor my phone worked. There was no reception in the area. What was I going to do, leave them there? Since they were already passengers on the first leg of the trip, I just told them I'd take them home. They had just left a HS graduation party and at 2:30AM they were tired. So I drove them home for free. I didn't fuss nor was I depressed. The teenager offered me cash that he had on him, but I told him to not worry about it. I smiled and waved them goodnight. Another $10 that went kaput.

I drove in the suburbs and in Hollywood and its adjacent areas, and enjoyed both. People ranged from not really interested in talking, to a bunch of young guys with whom I laughed the whole trip. There was not a single trip which I didn't enjoy, except a little when this couple brought in slices of pizza that smelled like rotten cheese or vomit, take your pick. For a moment there, I thought I was going to puke. They were nice, however, just a little smelly.

So my first day was a winner! I really had doubts about whether I'd be able to function as a cab driver, which is what we actually do, and whether I'd be patient with the passengers. Well, I feel I have accomplished quite a bit in one day and helped out a couple of people, so I'm tired but satisfied. Completely.

If you've read the many negative stories and complaints, as I had before I took the plunge, and are debating whether to try Uber, my advice to you is give it a shot. You owe it to yourself to give it a chance in your own area, and with your own circumstances. I think it's different for each driver. There are many variables at play here, so there's no way to predict whether it's for you or not unless you try.

My final advice to you here is BE CAREFUL on the road. You must be alert at all times, and be very aware at how distracting the navigation part is. Watch for PEDESTRIANS instead of looking down at your phone, and try to avoid using the app while driving.

Good luck, and thank you to all the contributors in this forum, who have helped me in my research.

A Happy Newbie in LA


----------



## UBERxGc

You can always request a fare review thru the app for those trips that don't go as planned for any reason. You need to enter both pick up and drop off locations and uber will estimate a fare and make adjustments.

Also, every driver was excited about driving for the first few days. I know i was! But after a few weeks, i started to hate it and now do much less hours than i used to.

I'm guessing same thing will happen to you. Report back in a few weeks please and tell me I'm wrong.

Good luck bud.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

UbieNewbie said:


> After a prolonged anticipation to drive for Uber, I finally lost my virginity today as I gradually discovered the Uber Universe on my first day as a driver.
> 
> I'm in a Los Angeles suburb, and my first day was a Saturday. I started around 6PM and I'm still awake at 3:30AM  The point, however, is that it didn't _feel_ like a long workday. I drove 9 trips, some long, some shorter. And I took a a few long breaks throughout the night. I never had to wait more than a minute or two after I went online to receive a trip request. (So if you think there isn't enough business to go around for everyone, you're in the wrong area, or you're doing something wrong.)
> 
> My total for the day, for the 9 trips and maybe 130 miles was just under $100. Now, you've got to hear this, because this total should have been around $120.
> 
> Of the 9 trips, I had to give one trip for the minimum rate, because when I went to enter the destination, which the passenger forgot to do, the app completed the trip right there and then, before we even took off! I didn't know what to do when the passenger said "I think I just got charged," so I told them I'd drive them to their destination anyway. Although they were grateful and appreciate, I obviously lost about $10 on that trip.
> 
> The other trip that didn't pan out as planned was when neither the passenger's phone nor my phone worked. There was no reception in the area. What was I going to do, leave them there? Since they were already passengers on the first leg of the trip, I just told them I'd take them home. They had just left a HS graduation party and at 2:30AM they were tired. So I drove them home for free. I didn't fuss nor was I depressed. The teenager offered me cash that he had on him, but I told him to not worry about it. I smiled and waved them goodnight. Another $10 that went kaput.
> 
> I drove in the suburbs and in Hollywood and its adjacent areas, and enjoyed both. People ranged from not really interested in talking, to a bunch of young guys with whom I laughed the whole trip. There was not a single trip which I didn't enjoy, except a little when this couple brought in slices of pizza that smelled like rotten cheese or vomit, take your pick. For a moment there, I thought I was going to puke. They were nice, however, just a little smelly.
> 
> So my first day was a winner! I really had doubts about whether I'd be able to function as a cab driver, which is what we actually do, and whether I'd be patient with the passengers. Well, I feel I have accomplished quite a bit in one day and helped out a couple of people, so I'm tired but satisfied. Completely.
> 
> If you've read the many negative stories and complaints, as I had before I took the plunge, and are debating whether to try Uber, my advice to you is give it a shot. You owe it to yourself to give it a chance in your own area, and with your own circumstances. I think it's different for each driver. There are many variables at play here, so there's no way to predict whether it's for you or not unless you try.
> 
> My final advice to you here is BE CAREFUL on the road. You must be alert at all times, and be very aware at how distracting the navigation part is. Watch for PEDESTRIANS instead of looking down at your phone, and try to avoid using the app while driving.
> 
> Good luck, and thank you to all the contributors in this forum, who have helped me in my research.
> 
> A Happy Newbie in LA


There's always that one Pax who will make you reconsider driving this. That one pax is eagerly awaiting your arrival soon with that 1 star. Like one of the other commenters said give it time. Uber X is not whats up!


----------



## Backdash

UbieNewbie said:


> My total for the day, for the 9 trips and maybe 130 miles was just under $100. Now, you've got to hear this, because this total should have been around $120.





UbieNewbie said:


> So my first day was a winner!


Sigh....


----------



## duggles

Congrats! Assuming that $120 was after Uber's cut, you made about $27 for 7.5 hours after your expenses are factored in.

So your first day as an Uber driver you made roughly $3.60/hour. You're doing it EXACTLY right.


----------



## painfreepc

Dear SFB,
Any time you transport passengers with app off, you have no insurance coverage,

So let me get this straight, you take a few long breaks and drove people around off app, You can kiss your uber guarantee good by,

You don't know what the hell you are doing..


----------



## PTB

Can the Driver enter the destination ?

I enter it on my iPad, but never tried entering the destination in the Uber app as a Driver.



UbieNewbie said:


> Of the 9 trips, I had to give one trip for the minimum rate, because when I went to enter the destination, which the passenger forgot to do, the app completed the trip right there and then, before we even took off!


----------



## painfreepc

PTB said:


> Can the Driver enter the destination ?
> 
> I enter it on my iPad, but never tried entering the destination in the Uber app as a Driver.


YeS


----------



## ARIV005

I could make more money standing on a corner with a sign that says "Mentally and Financially RAPED by Uber".


----------



## Another Uber Driver

I did not know that the driver _had_ to enter the destination if the passenger did not. At least half of my passengers do not. I take them where they tell me to take them and it is not a problem.

That is not a big deal either for Uber Taxi or UberX, as long as they do not want to go to Prince George's County, Maryland. I can know where to look for any address in the City. I can get within a few blocks of any address in the other suburbs, if I do not know exactly where it is. On the way, I run into enough red lights to find the rest of the way on a map. If it is Prince George's County, Maryland, I do ask them how to get there, or, if they do not know, to put it into the application so that I can find it.

Anyhow, welcome to the Uber and this forum. Glad that you were happy with your first day.


----------



## Robinhood

You guys are being too hard on the noob and a tad mean as well. We have all been there. I have driven pax off app etc. you learn with time. He was just sharing his first trip. Hey, thanks for sharing. Minimize errors, mileage and non surge rides unless you need to pay some important bills asap. Aim for $1.15/mile driven and you will do well. This is from you leave home and return, not just miles with pax!

Stay safe my friends


----------



## UberDesson

UbieNewbie, thx for sharing your first day experience with us here in the forum. You will learn more and more as u go along. We all did. Here's my suggestions: never drive pax when the app is off. It's too risky (from the insurance point of view) and actually illegal in CA. Also, if you havent got a phone holder, please get one. It's very dangerous to drive without it. Stay safe out there.


----------



## tbob1

I never offer the front seat...never.....ever. I'm not driving friends or family around, I'm driving paying customers around. During the day where each trip is usually 1 or 2 max.....I have stuff on the front seat and say, "hey..I've got stuff on the seat, go ahead and jump in back". No problem! If they ask to sit in front for some reason, i.e. car sickness, I'll move my stuff. At night with 3 or more..different scenario. What amazes me is the amount of morons I see getting out of the car and opening the front door for a single young lady, especially at the University of Richmond. Looking for trouble! In Richmond it is a taxi violation for someone to occupy the front seat unless the back is full. I use the same train of thought in my Uber. Hard for them to say I put a hand on their leg if they are in the backseat. This dude's comment about not letting anyone sit behind you is absurd! Afraid they are going to rob you of your tips or your cherished Uber Iphone 4? LMFAO!


----------



## UberDesson

tbob1 said:


> I never offer the front seat...never.....ever. I'm not driving friends or family around, I'm driving paying customers around. During the day where each trip is usually 1 or 2 max.....I have stuff on the front seat and say, "hey..I've got stuff on the seat, go ahead and jump in back". No problem! If they ask to sit in front for some reason, i.e. car sickness, I'll move my stuff. At night with 3 or more..different scenario. What amazes me is the amount of morons I see getting out of the car and opening the front door for a single young lady, especially at the University of Richmond. Looking for trouble! In Richmond it is a taxi violation for someone to occupy the front seat unless the back is full. I use the same train of thought in my Uber. Hard for them to say I put a hand on their leg if they are in the backseat. This dude's comment about not letting anyone sit behind you is absurd! Afraid they are going to rob you of your tips or your cherished Uber Iphone 4? LMFAO!


If that's your take, then you wouldnt enjoy being a Lyft driver. They encourage their pax to sit in the front as if they are friends. I myself like Lyft passengers and culture better. Re: safety, I think pax in the backseat can do more harm to the driver (than pax in the front seat) if they are bent on hurting or robbing u.


----------



## painfreepc

tbob1 said:


> I never offer the front seat...never.....ever. I'm not driving friends or family around, I'm driving paying customers around. During the day where each trip is usually 1 or 2 max.....I have stuff on the front seat and say, "hey..I've got stuff on the seat, go ahead and jump in back". No problem! If they ask to sit in front for some reason, i.e. car sickness, I'll move my stuff. At night with 3 or more..different scenario. What amazes me is the amount of morons I see getting out of the car and opening the front door for a single young lady, especially at the University of Richmond. Looking for trouble! In Richmond it is a taxi violation for someone to occupy the front seat unless the back is full. I use the same train of thought in my Uber. Hard for them to say I put a hand on their leg if they are in the backseat. This dude's comment about not letting anyone sit behind you is absurd! Afraid they are going to rob you of your tips or your cherished Uber Iphone 4? LMFAO!


Dear SFB,
I am afraid of getting robbed of my life, no reason for a passenger to seat behind you when all other seats are empty, first start driving taxi in 2001, will soon be driving uber black, what experience do you have in the transportation industry.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Kalee said:


> My friend, your meaningless 1 day of experience is of no value to anyone here.
> By the way ... who is your intended audience? The members of this forum already have plenty of experience and have learned the ugly truth that is ridesharing.
> It sounds as though you're trying to recruit people to drive. Take your silly 1 day experience comments to a forum that isn't here.


Boo hiss. You probably hate kittens and puppies too. I like this post.

1* for you. 5* for the OP.


----------



## ARIV005

DriverFromLA said:


> Welcome to the forum UbieNewbie.
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way but your level of excitement is very normal for someone that is just starting off but unfortunately that doesn't last too long. We have all been there, we start driving out and can't believe we are actually making money just driving people around. But as the weeks pass by and reality starts to set in and you realize that it's not as glamorous as it seems. From the obnoxious annoying drunk passengers, to the high cost of gas and car maintenance. It really starts to take a toll on your health and overall happiness.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Uber definitely has it's good points but in general it's more of a temporary job situation where one does to pay there bills and just get by until something better and more long term comes along. As long as you realize this I think you will be fine.


Well written... Kudos.


----------



## ARIV005

Sacto Burbs said:


> Boo hiss. You probable hate kittens and puppies too. I like this post.
> 
> 1* for you. 5* for the OP.


Uber groupie..


----------



## Brianna vigil

If you guys dont like uber than why do you continue to drive for them? Why are you even on a uber forum? Why do you treat people poorly or discredit them for having a different opinion than yours? I think its great you had a good time! Keep on going


----------



## Another Uber Driver

tbob1 said:


> In Richmond it is a taxi violation for someone to occupy the front seat unless the back is full. I use the same train of thought in my Uber. Hard for them to say I put a hand on their leg if they are in the backseat. This dude's comment about not letting anyone sit behind you is absurd!


Richmond actually goes as far as to dictate where the passenger sits, -eh? I did not know that. Thank you for the edge-uh-mah-kay-shinn. I would assume that if you have an elderly person or someone with a game leg who finds it easier to get in the front, even Richmond will make an exception for that. Be it the Uber Taxi (or even a taxi passenger from a source other than Uber Taxi) or UberX, if I see that the user is elderly, is on crutches or has a hitch in the ol' getalong, I will offer the front seat, if they think that it would be easier for them. The old taxi had a partition, which took away room in the back seat, so offering the front seat in appropriate cases was even more important. As the new taxi is a Fusion, there really is no room for a partition. I do mostly Uber Taxi summonses in the taxi, anyhow, so that is not as much a worry as it was Before Uber.

Agree on the "hand on the leg" business. See my post(s) on the "Protection" topic in reply to a driver who was regaling us with a hint of an amourous adventure with an Uber user.

Do you drive a cab, did you drive one or perhaps might you have learned a little about the cab business? If one of the first two, I am surprised at your reply to the Inland Empire cab driver. Many of us who drive or drove cabs apply things to Uber that we learned in the cab business. No one sits behind me if he is the only passenger. If two passengers, you do not allow one in the front, one behind you, the right back seat empty. If it is the last, I will refrain, for the moment, from my usual comment on that.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

ARIV005 said:


> I was trying to be cordial.... Maybe a go fk yourself is better?


Sounds like a good idea. I am a bit tense.


----------



## ARIV005

Sacto Burbs said:


> Sound like a good idea. I am a bit tense.


Tense? Hmmmm.... Sounds like lack of attention by your care taker. Maybe your meds haven't been administered on time? I'd push that emergency button next to your bed and put on your helmet. The little bus will be picking you up shortly.


----------



## tbob1

UberDesson said:


> If that's your take, then you wouldnt enjoy being a Lyft driver. They encourage their pax to sit in the front as if they are friends. I myself like Lyft passengers and culture better. Re: safety, I think pax in the backseat can do more harm to the driver (than pax in the front seat) if they are bent on hurting or robbing u.


Does Lyft pay for your legal representation when some drunk chick says you put your hand on her knee?


----------



## ARIV005

tbob1 said:


> Does Lyft pay for your legal representation when some drunk chick says you put your hand on her knee?


Nope.. You're on your own.


----------



## ARIV005

elelegido said:


> Aww... don't be too hard on the guy. Everyone's allowed to post what they like here - truth, lies, nonsense; it's all OK. Hell, even Casuale Haberdasher is still allowed to post on here, and his contributions are good neither to man nor beast


Casuale rides that fine line.... Or he owns this forum. Either way, he gets on no ones bad side.


----------



## Robinhood

Most spirited thread....I like it!


----------



## LAuberX

I too live in a Los Angeles suburb. I started 18 months ago and have driven most every Saturday night since.

You grossed $120.00 ish on the best "Uber" night of the week.

A year ago it would have been $250.00+++

That is the root of the tension here. 

Uber on!


----------



## unter ling

ARIV005 said:


> Casuale rides that fine line.... Or he owns this forum. Either way, he gets on no ones bad side.


 that bison is quite amazing. he reads just about every post here. once you work out how to translate his posts, they are enjoyable


----------



## ARIV005

unter ling said:


> that bison is quite amazing. he reads just about every post here. once you work out how to translate his posts, they are enjoyable


I hear you... I try to translate, but my last two brain cells after a night of drinking are holding for dear life. lOl...


----------



## unter ling

ARIV005 said:


> I hear you... I try to translate, but my last two brain cells after a night of drinking are holding for dear life. lOl...


 Its really, reqally important you keep hold of those last two brain cells, if you loose any more you will become prouber


----------



## ARIV005

unter ling said:


> Its really, reqally important you keep hold of those last two brain cells, if you loose any more you will become prouber


Even on auto pilot, I am set to explode the second I think Uber is beneficial....haha!


----------



## unter ling

ARIV005 said:


> Even on auto pilot, I am set to explode the second I think Uber is beneficial....haha!


if you are going to explode please stand alongside landreas. lol


----------



## tbob1

painfreepc said:


> Dear SFB,
> I am afraid of getting robbed of my life, no reason for a passenger to seat behind you when all other seats are empty, first start driving taxi in 2001, will soon be driving uber black, what experiene do you have in the transportation industry.


SFB..is that some cool derogatory Uber acronym that you use to refer to new drivers? If so..**** you. 12 years livery (that means paid rides...dipshit) experience, over 25000 trips, never been robbed or assaulted. I don't go into certain parts of town. And when I drove a cab and was waved down...I screened every passenger, if I didn't like their looks....I'd just take off. I thought Uber would offer drivers a better class of riders due to the credit card requirements. Unfortunatly, with the popularity of pre-paid credit cards they don't, especially during the day.

As far as some one sitting behind me, happens so infrequently..it's a moot point. If your afraid of getting killed.....then go back to your other job. Don't you sit behind glass when working the drive through?


----------



## Sydney Uber

Kalee said:


> My friend, your meaningless 1 day of experience is of no value to anyone here.
> By the way ... who is your intended audience? The members of this forum already have plenty of experience and have learned the ugly truth that is ridesharing.
> It sounds as though you're trying to recruit people to drive. Take your silly 1 day experience comments to a forum that isn't here.


Bad day Kalee?

This job sometimes needs the patience of a Yogi. Try this - inhale for a count of four, then exhale for a count of four - all through the nose.

Flipping through some of my photos and videos calms me down.


----------



## ARIV005

unter ling said:


> if you are going to explode please stand alongside landreas. lol


And Sacto... My pleasure


----------



## unter ling

ARIV005 said:


> And Sacto... My pleasure


 you have made my day


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

As they say on other forums.

10 pages. 

Hell my first day took me from near March AFB to Universal City walk @ 4:00 pm on a friday afternoon. 112 gross @ 4 1/2 hrs round trip. Second trip that day.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

remember for each trip, subtract 1 dollar. whats left, take out 20 percent. whats left is your $$. never cancel or end a ride. have it adjusted under fare review. and if ppl offer cash tips, take it and say thank you.


----------



## UbieNewbie

Kalee said:


> My friend, your meaningless 1 day of experience is of no value to anyone here.
> By the way ... who is your intended audience? The members of this forum already have plenty of experience and have learned the ugly truth that is ridesharing.
> It sounds as though you're trying to recruit people to drive. Take your silly 1 day experience comments to a forum that isn't here.


Haters, haters...


----------



## UbieNewbie

For all of you jaded drivers that are curiously hanging around these forums, considering you hate what you do, I'm not interested in your insults and doomsday predictions. You don't know the first thing about me and you take the liberties to tell me what I like and don't like? 

To all the "seasoned" members that felt we needed their 2 cents I say, go get a job and stop complaining. Uber doesn't owe you anything. You don't like it, go somewhere else. This is the kind of liberal stinking thinking that makes me want to puke. A victim mentality. And you want to succeed in business? Ha!

All I intended was to help NEW drivers know what to expect by presenting my experience. I'm not recruiting drivers, and I couldn't care less if Uber went out of business today.

Since over 500 people read this post, I presume there is some interest in what drivers go through their first day driving. So, no morons, you're not my target audience. Newbies like me are.

Finally, being a new Uber driver does not make me a new driver on the road. It just means I'm exploring something new. So the morons here that go on the attack, not knowing whom they're criticizing and ridiculing, may have a thing or two to learn about life and people.

And I'll venture to say that those amazing people skills they're displaying on this board probably carry over to their driving. That's why they're frustrated, because they don't know the first thing about MAKING FRIENDS AND INFLUENCING PEOPLE.

Get a life.


----------



## Kalee

Once you have figured out your actual driving expenses and then realize that you're only breaking even and even losing money on the rides that you provide, then I will expect a written apology from you to the forum members.

So, the uninformed comments you leave now will require additional apologies later. 

Save yourself. Learn the ugly truth first. Comment later.


----------



## GooberX

UbieNewbie said:


> For all of you jaded drivers that are curiously hanging around these forums, considering you hate what you do, I'm not interested in your insults and doomsday predictions. You don't know the first thing about me and you take the liberties to tell me what I like and don't like?
> 
> To all the "seasoned" members that felt we needed their 2 cents I say, go get a job and stop complaining. Uber doesn't owe you anything. You don't like it, go somewhere else. This is the kind of liberal stinking thinking that makes me want to puke. A victim mentality. And you want to succeed in business? Ha!
> 
> All I intended was to help NEW drivers know what to expect by presenting my experience. I'm not recruiting drivers, and I couldn't care less if Uber went out of business today.
> 
> Since over 500 people read this post, I presume there is some interest in what drivers go through their first day driving. So, no morons, you're not my target audience. Newbies like me are.
> 
> Finally, being a new Uber driver does not make me a new driver on the road. It just means I'm exploring something new. So the morons here that go on the attack, not knowing whom they're criticizing and ridiculing, may have a thing or two to learn about life and people.
> 
> And I'll venture to say that those amazing people skills they're displaying on this board probably carry over to their driving. That's why they're frustrated, because they don't know the first thing about MAKING FRIENDS AND INFLUENCING PEOPLE.
> 
> Get a life.


LOL......dude, get a clue.

You made very little money.

$100 on 130 miles. The IRS gives you a 57 cent write off per mile for a reason. It isn't because they are generous, but because when you factor in gas, oil, tires, major component wear and tear, and depreciation, that's how much it costs you to operate a vehicle.

130 miles equals $74.10 in cost

$100 minus $74.10 equals $25.90

6 pm till 3:30 am equals 9.5 hours

$25.90 divided by 9.5 hours equals $2.73 per hour

Anything you made above that was not income, but money you withdrew from your car's equity.

But hey, UberX on.


----------



## Kalee

Yep. Ditto what he said ^^^.

There's a reason cab companies are charging 3 times what the tech company has you driving for.


----------



## Robinhood

GooberX said:


> LOL......dude, get a clue.
> 
> You made very little money.
> 
> $100 on 130 miles. The IRS gives you a 57 cent write off per mile for a reason. It isn't because they are generous, but because when you factor in gas, oil, tires, major component wear and tear, and depreciation, that's how much it costs you to operate a vehicle.
> 
> 130 miles equals $74.10 in cost
> 
> $100 minus $74.10 equals $25.90
> 
> 6 pm till 3:30 am equals 9.5 hours
> 
> $25.90 divided by 9.5 hours equals $2.73 per hour
> 
> Anything you made above that was not income, but money you withdrew from your car's equity.
> 
> But hey, UberX on.


Correctamundo. The phrase actually is "robbing Peter (your car equity) to pay Paul ( your bills). Take it from Robbinghood, that's all most of us are doing.

With that said, many good messages and warnings are ignored due to poor delivery. Can't bash the noobs then expect them to listen...and I'm not referring to anyone specifically here, just don't wanna post 2X.


----------



## JWBurns

$2.73 an hour. New guy is killing it!


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> As they say on other forums.
> 
> 10 pages.
> 
> Hell my first day took me from near March AFB to Universal City walk @ 4:00 pm on a friday afternoon. 112 gross @ 4 1/2 hrs round trip. Second trip that day.


$112 gross for a trip that was around 150 miles. Ouch!


----------



## Realityshark

UbieNewbie said:


> For all of you jaded drivers that are curiously hanging around these forums, considering you hate what you do, I'm not interested in your insults and doomsday predictions. You don't know the first thing about me and you take the liberties to tell me what I like and don't like?
> 
> To all the "seasoned" members that felt we needed their 2 cents I say, go get a job and stop complaining. Uber doesn't owe you anything. You don't like it, go somewhere else. This is the kind of liberal stinking thinking that makes me want to puke. A victim mentality. And you want to succeed in business? Ha!
> 
> All I intended was to help NEW drivers know what to expect by presenting my experience. I'm not recruiting drivers, and I couldn't care less if Uber went out of business today.
> 
> Since over 500 people read this post, I presume there is some interest in what drivers go through their first day driving. So, no morons, you're not my target audience. Newbies like me are.
> 
> Finally, being a new Uber driver does not make me a new driver on the road. It just means I'm exploring something new. So the morons here that go on the attack, not knowing whom they're criticizing and ridiculing, may have a thing or two to learn about life and people.
> 
> And I'll venture to say that those amazing people skills they're displaying on this board probably carry over to their driving. That's why they're frustrated, because they don't know the first thing about MAKING FRIENDS AND INFLUENCING PEOPLE.
> 
> Get a life.


I'll never understand why someone posts anything on this forum and then gets bent out of shape when they read comments they don't like. It's a ****in', anonymous blog for GOD sake! What did you expect? Did you really think that you would get a bunch of rainbow butterfly responses to your first day synopsis? Why would a potential new driver care about anyone's first day experience anyway? What should matter to a potential Uber-newbie is the reality of driving for Uber over the long haul, not the feel good dribble you experienced your first day of Uber driving. Sorry everyone didn't applaud and appreciate your first forum post. I'm personally amused that you got offended and then go on the attack. Are you new to the internet as well as Uber driving? News Flash....Lot's of people are assholes on blogs, we call them trolls. Ignore them... Don't feed the troll. Here's another tip, that e-mail from the Prince of Zimbabwe that wants to send you 12 million dollars is real...You need send them your bank account information as soon as possible.


----------



## duggles

UbieNewbie said:


> Get a life.


I'll reiterate. You made $3.60/hour for your first day as an Uber driver.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

UbieNewbie said:


> To all the "seasoned" members that felt we needed their 2 cents I say, go get a job and stop complaining. Uber doesn't owe you anything.
> 
> All I intended was to help NEW drivers know what to expect by presenting my experience.
> 
> Since over 500 people read this post, I presume there is some interest in what drivers go through their first day driving. So, no morons, you're not my target audience. Newbies like me are.
> Get a life.


Not all of us "seasoned" members put up posts that were total complaints. Some of us put up posts indicating advantages and disadvantages. Uber, like anything else in life, has its good and bad points. If a human being invented it, it has flaws. If it is paying U.S. Dollars, it can not be all bad. I would hope that you would not consider those who posted comments that related both the good and the bad "morons". I would hope that you would not consider your "seasoned" defenders "morons", either. Some of us did reply to this in hope that our experience with both good and bad will help to make your Ubering better. Some of us were trying to let you know of potholes and flashyarrows in the road ahead.

In truth, Uber owes me four things:

1. Agreed upon fares for trips run.
2. Agreed upon miscellaneous payments (clean-up charges, toll re-imbursements, referral bonuses, etc.)
3. Fulfilling its obligations as stated in the contract.
4. Keeping me informed of any changes that the contract might allow it to make.

This is a public forum. If you put up something here, people will read it and comment on it. It is the nature of the beast(s). One of my favourite sayings in the Italian language is _Forse non mi songo spiegato bene_. Literally, it translates "Perhaps I did not explain myself well". English equivalents are "Maybe you misunderstood me.", "Perhaps I did not get across my point." or "Has there been a miscommunication, here?". I did not get from your original post that you would were directing this topic at other new Uber drivers over the Forum-at-large. To be sure, even had you stated that, my previous statement about its being a public forum would apply, but at least you would have made your case. To be sure, I find it difficult to disagree with some of your comments about the "haters", but, _ain't _sleep wonderful? It allows some people to cry only sixteen hours per day instead of all twenty-four.

Just as some of us told the haters to back off of you, please do not include all of us "seasoned" drivers in the "moron" category.


----------



## tbob1

ARIV005 said:


> Nope.. You're on your own.


Then they sit in back unless they specifically ask to sit in the front!


----------



## Realityshark

tbob1 said:


> Then they sit in back unless they specifically ask to sit in the front!


I make all passengers ride in the trunk. If I'm in a good mood, I let them ride in the back with their heads hanging out the window like dogs.


----------



## tbob1

Realityshark said:


> I make all passengers ride in the trunk. If I'm in a good mood, I let them ride in the back with their heads hanging out the window like dogs.[/


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Perhaps investing in a roof rack might help to deal with Ralphers. If they are too blottoed to hang on, just tie them to it. They "tied one on", now you get to "tie one on".......or is it "tie on" the "on-tier"?


----------



## tbob1

Right on! Unless they are pukers...I like to cram them in the third row jump seat!


----------



## ARIV005

Realityshark said:


> I'll never understand why someone posts anything on this forum and then gets bent out of shape when they read comments they don't like. It's a ****in', anonymous blog for GOD sake! What did you expect? Did you really think that you would get a bunch of rainbow butterfly responses to your first day synopsis? Why would a potential new driver care about anyone's first day experience anyway? What should matter to a potential Uber-newbie is the reality of driving for Uber over the long haul, not the feel good dribble you experienced your first day of Uber driving. Sorry everyone didn't applaud and appreciate your first forum post. I'm personally amused that you got offended and then go on the attack. Are you new to the internet as well as Uber driving? News Flash....Lot's of people are assholes on blogs, we call them trolls. Ignore them... Don't feed the troll. Here's another tip, that e-mail from the Prince of Zimbabwe that wants to send you 12 million dollars is real...You need send them your bank account information as soon as possible.


Nooooooooo, feed the Troll.... PLEASE FEED THE TROLL! It's quite amusing.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

UbieNewbie said:


> For all of you jaded drivers that are curiously hanging around these forums, considering you hate what you do, I'm not interested in your insults and doomsday predictions. You don't know the first thing about me and you take the liberties to tell me what I like and don't like?
> 
> To all the "seasoned" members that felt we needed their 2 cents I say, go get a job and stop complaining. Uber doesn't owe you anything. You don't like it, go somewhere else. This is the kind of liberal stinking thinking that makes me want to puke. A victim mentality. And you want to succeed in business? Ha!
> 
> All I intended was to help NEW drivers know what to expect by presenting my experience. I'm not recruiting drivers, and I couldn't care less if Uber went out of business today.
> 
> Since over 500 people read this post, I presume there is some interest in what drivers go through their first day driving. So, no morons, you're not my target audience. Newbies like me are.
> 
> Finally, being a new Uber driver does not make me a new driver on the road. It just means I'm exploring something new. So the morons here that go on the attack, not knowing whom they're criticizing and ridiculing, may have a thing or two to learn about life and people.
> 
> And I'll venture to say that those amazing people skills they're displaying on this board probably carry over to their driving. That's why they're frustrated, because they don't know the first thing about MAKING FRIENDS AND INFLUENCING PEOPLE.


First off welcome to the forum. I don't get a chance to post that much on here. I think it's good you've had some positive experiences, but just keep in mind that some of the forum members here have driven either uber/lft for quite some time, and felt the same way in the beginning. But rate cuts and such, took a heavy toll on a lot of us.

I think is uber is good for part time, and a little extra side cash, if that's your intention, that's great. I haven't read all of you posts, but I wouldn't recommend it full time.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

ARIV005 said:


> Nooooooooo, feed the Troll.... PLEASE FEED THE TROLL! It's quite amusing.


What should we feel them? I was thinking liver, or brussell sprouts.


----------



## ARIV005

UbieNewbie said:


> For all of you jaded drivers that are curiously hanging around these forums, considering you hate what you do, I'm not interested in your insults and doomsday predictions. You don't know the first thing about me and you take the liberties to tell me what I like and don't like?
> 
> To all the "seasoned" members that felt we needed their 2 cents I say, go get a job and stop complaining. Uber doesn't owe you anything. You don't like it, go somewhere else. This is the kind of liberal stinking thinking that makes me want to puke. A victim mentality. And you want to succeed in business? Ha!
> 
> All I intended was to help NEW drivers know what to expect by presenting my experience. I'm not recruiting drivers, and I couldn't care less if Uber went out of business today.
> 
> Since over 500 people read this post, I presume there is some interest in what drivers go through their first day driving. So, no morons, you're not my target audience. Newbies like me are.
> 
> Finally, being a new Uber driver does not make me a new driver on the road. It just means I'm exploring something new. So the morons here that go on the attack, not knowing whom they're criticizing and ridiculing, may have a thing or two to learn about life and people.
> 
> And I'll venture to say that those amazing people skills they're displaying on this board probably carry over to their driving. That's why they're frustrated, because they don't know the first thing about MAKING FRIENDS AND INFLUENCING PEOPLE.
> 
> Get a life.


WHOA! Someone get this dousche a new tampon. Look home slice, you need to be able to accept criticism the same way myself and the other forum members brushed off your ignorant remarks. If you can't handle it. Buy a diary. 
BTW- if you're going to show newbies to fail horribly. You forgot to mention Santander's great financing program.


----------



## ARIV005

DrJeecheroo said:


> What should we feel them? I was thinking liver, or brussell sprouts.


LOL... A few condescending remarks, with a glob of patronizing remarks and hold the salt.


----------



## ARIV005

ARIV005 said:


> LOL... A few condescending remarks, with a glob of patronizing remarks and hold the salt.


I only eat liver if the cow was an alcoholic.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

ARIV005 said:


> LOL... A few condescending remarks, with a glob of patronizing remarks and hold the salt.


Ooops obviously I can't edit my quote. I hate those obviously misspellings, like spelling feed with feel. Someone might get the wrong idea.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

ARIV005 said:


> LOL... A few condescending remarks, with a glob of patronizing remarks and hold the salt.


With a spice of belligerence mixed in.


----------



## ARIV005

DrJeecheroo said:


> Ooops obviously I can't edit my quote. I hate those obviously misspellings, like spelling feed with feel. Someone might get the wrong idea.


Ofcouse you can edit. It gives you the option right under your post.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

ARIV005 said:


> Ofcouse you can edit. It gives you the option right under your post.


I'm sorry I worded it wrong. I meant I can't edit when my quote is on someone else's post.


----------



## ARIV005

DrJeecheroo said:


> I'm sorry I worded it wrong. I meant I can't edit when my quote is on someone else's post.


You're right on that one.


----------



## Juan Manuel

Kalee said:


> My friend, your meaningless 1 day of experience is of no value to anyone here.
> By the way ... who is your intended audience? The members of this forum already have plenty of experience and have learned the ugly truth that is ridesharing.
> It sounds as though you're trying to recruit people to drive. Take your silly 1 day experience comments to a forum that isn't here.


What the **** is this crappy forum about a bunch of sorry ass MF that are too lazy to do something productive ?

the hell with you all assholes


----------



## GooberX

Juan Manuel said:


> What the **** is this crappy forum about a bunch of sorry ass MF that are too lazy to do something productive ?
> 
> the hell with you all assholes


Yeah, that's what we are alright.

We're just letting people know the actual math of UberX driving.

Would you rather we sit in a circle and sing kumbaya?


----------



## unter ling

GooberX said:


> Yeah, that's what we are alright.
> 
> We're just letting people know the actual math of UberX driving.
> 
> Would you rather we sit in a circle and sing kumbaya?


Dont we do that on rehash thursday?


----------



## GooberX

Brianna vigil said:


> you all made your point clear.. you have every right to dislike uber, especially if you are only making $3.00/hr but if thats so why do you continue? Some people genuinely enjoy the experience of it and u shouldnt condemn them for speaking well of the activity.


I don't drive uberX anymore.

And to be honest, my opinion of Uber's management is that they are a bunch of young techies that have no idea of the long term consequences of their actions in this field.

I don't think they are doing this to take advantage of the drivers, even though they are.

This WILL come full circle, they WILL run out of options, and eventually will have to take measures to maintain a balance of happiness between ride suppliers and riders.

And, just so you know, no one is condemning for enjoying the experience, BUT don't come here saying they know better and the rest of us are negative naysayers.

That doesn't endear you to people who see through your newbie rose colored glasses.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

ARIV005 said:


> And Sacto... My pleasure


You do not have my permission to spatter your grubby bits on me. You might muss my clean, lightly starched white shirt. Now that would be a catastrophe.

(Just covering the bases so I can sue your estate for the cleaning fees)


----------



## DrJeecheroo

unter ling said:


> Dont we do that on rehash thursday?


I almost forgot about rehash Thursday.


----------



## unter ling

DrJeecheroo said:


> I almost forgot about rehash Thursday.


How could you, is it not the pinnacle of the forum week?


----------



## DrJeecheroo

unter ling said:


> How could you, is it not the pinnacle of the forum week?


I guess my memory must be failing me.


----------



## unter ling

DrJeecheroo said:


> I guess my memory must be failing me.


Jeech i wouldnot worry too much, you are just not your visits here are not regular. Try eating some more bran.


----------



## elelegido

Holy crap, some people on here come across like the mountain men from the 1970s movie Deliverance.










"Well, look-ee here, we got ass-selves a noob! We gonna make you squeal like a pee-ig, bwah!"

Yeah, the guy did come on here, "Happy Bouncy Bunny" style, pleased that he'd had an enjoyable time driving and grossed a hundred bucks.

The guy then gets mobbed and basically told to F off. What's the point? It just makes this forum come across as a bunch of negative malcontents.

This guy saw a gross of $100 for his first day. Which at first glance, is not too bad. If you're a noob who does not know how to calculate net profit, that might seem ok. But based on all his numbers, his net profit for his first day was most likely between $4 and $5 per hour. Which obviously sucks. But instead of attacking the guy, would it not have been better to explain to him how much he really made and why? Part of the idea of this is to let people know what this job is really like, not come across as dicks.

Some people enjoy driving people around, for different reasons. Maybe the social aspect, or because it gets them out if the house or whatever. I personally don't like this job, but some do. And maybe some will be happy to do it for 5 or 10 bucks an hour. Everyone's different. What we should be doing is telling people how it is, and help them work out what profit they are really making, and then they make up their own mind if they're happy doing it or not.


----------



## GooberX

elelegido said:


> Holy crap, some people on here come across like the mountain men from the 1970s movie Deliverance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Well, look-ee here, we got ass-selves a noob! We gonna make you squeal like a pee-ig, bwah!"
> 
> Yeah, the guy did come on here, "Happy Bouncy Bunny" style, pleased that he'd had an enjoyable time driving and grossed a hundred bucks.
> 
> The guy then gets mobbed and basically told to F off. What's the point? It just makes this forum come across as a bunch of negative malcontents.
> 
> This guy saw a gross of $100 for his first day. Which at first glance, is not too bad. If you're a noob who does not know how to calculate net profit, that might seem ok. But based on all his numbers, his net profit for his first day was most likely between $4 and $5 per hour. Which obviously sucks. But instead of attacking the guy, would it not have been better to explain to him how much he really made and why? Part of the idea of this is to let people know what this job is really like, not come across as dicks.
> 
> Some people enjoy driving people around, for different reasons. Maybe the social aspect, or because it gets them out if the house or whatever. I personally don't like this job, but some do. And maybe some will be happy to do it for 5 or 10 bucks an hour. Everyone's different. What we should be doing is telling people how it is, and help them work out what profit they are really making, and then they make up their own mind if they're happy doing it or not.


Perhaps, but this "job" is killing what used to be a hard, but well paying industry, ONLY because of people who have no sense as to their actual expenses.

No one really slammed him, some posts may have been a tad harsh with truth, but they are the truth.


----------



## UberHammer

Let the new guy enjoy his honeymoon. Yes, odds are it will end up in divorce, but almost no one quits after one day.


----------



## elelegido

GooberX said:


> this "job" is killing what used to be a hard, but well paying industry


I'm not so sure about "used to be"; that implies at least some continuity. The hackney carriage / for hire / taxi industry has been around in one form or another for at least 400 years; horse drawn or engine powered. How long was UberX good for as a well paid job? Two years maybe?

Good driver profits while driving rideshare were just a tiny blip in the history of the industry as a whole; one feature of an experiment which has since moved back to more traditional pay levels for drivers.

I still get the "you guys make great money, right?" question from pax. Travis did an excellent job of inflating the hype on driver pay; it'll take a while for it to deflate, but it will eventually.


----------



## UberHammer

elelegido said:


> I'm not so sure about "used to be"; that implies at least some continuity. The hackney carriage / for hire / taxi industry has been around in one form or another for at least 400 years; horse drawn or engine powered. How long was UberX good for as a well paid job? Two years maybe?
> 
> Good driver profits while driving rideshare were just a tiny blip in the history of the industry as a whole; one feature of an experiment which has since moved back to more traditional pay levels for drivers.
> 
> I still get the "you guys make great money, right?" question from pax. Travis did an excellent job of inflating the hype on driver pay; it'll take a while for it to deflate, but it will eventually.


I'm pretty sure he meant Uber is killing the taxi industry.

It wasn't glamorous, but 50 to 60 hours a week of taxi driving earned thousands of Americans a liveable wage for many decades. Granted, it was a wage right around the poverty level if the driver had a family, but it supported the family none the less.

Uber isn't a way to make a living. It's something to add income to another better earning job. That's all well and good, but it's at the expense of killing the taxi industry. That's killing thousands of jobs in the economy. Not creating them like Uber claims.


----------



## Sydney Uber

UberHammer said:


> Let the new guy enjoy his honeymoon. Yes, odds are it will end up in divorce, but almost no one quits after one day.


When did you get back?

You have been responsible for some of the best belly-laughs on this forum. Hope you haven't lost your touch!


----------



## ARIV005

elelegido said:


> Holy crap, some people on here come across like the mountain men from the 1970s movie Deliverance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Well, look-ee here, we got ass-selves a noob! We gonna make you squeal like a pee-ig, bwah!"
> 
> Yeah, the guy did come on here, "Happy Bouncy Bunny" style, pleased that he'd had an enjoyable time driving and grossed a hundred bucks.
> 
> The guy then gets mobbed and basically told to F off. What's the point? It just makes this forum come across as a bunch of negative malcontents.
> 
> This guy saw a gross of $100 for his first day. Which at first glance, is not too bad. If you're a noob who does not know how to calculate net profit, that might seem ok. But based on all his numbers, his net profit for his first day was most likely between $4 and $5 per hour. Which obviously sucks. But instead of attacking the guy, would it not have been better to explain to him how much he really made and why? Part of the idea of this is to let people know what this job is really like, not come across as dicks.
> 
> Some people enjoy driving people around, for different reasons. Maybe the social aspect, or because it gets them out if the house or whatever. I personally don't like this job, but some do. And maybe some will be happy to do it for 5 or 10 bucks an hour. Everyone's different. What we should be doing is telling people how it is, and help them work out what profit they are really making, and then they make up their own mind if they're happy doing it or not.


I've never come across a newbie in a negative manner until the condescending remarks are given. Its the people who post " hi, I'm new.... Blah blah blah" followed by "this job is great, I don't know what the *lazy* people on this website are talking about?"... "And you people nag too much".

It's at that point, where the respect flies out the window and the gloves come off.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Juan Manuel said:


> What the **** is this crappy forum about a bunch of sorry ass MF that are too lazy to do something productive ?
> 
> the hell with you all assholes


If we didn't have assholes, that would be a bigger problem.

Are you on a Paleo diet perhaps? A little clogged up? Here's an excellent forum you can dump on!


----------



## ARIV005

Juan Manuel said:


> What the **** is this crappy forum about a bunch of sorry ass MF that are too lazy to do something productive ?
> 
> the hell with you all assholes


*********TARD ALERT***** *********TARD ALERT***** *********TARD ALERT***** this is a message from the UP Forum advising you that your hostility towards other members seems to be the lack of intercourse. Please advise the feminine gentleman in your avatar pic to refrain from using lube after you're done trolling.

Damn it, I think Bison is rubbing off on me.


----------



## Pinky & The Brain

First and foremost, welcome, love. Thank you for sharing your 1st day of driving and excitement with us. It was quite an entertaining read for me, especially with all the replies you've managed to generate, especially from the "active" members.

You're currently going through what us "seasoned" drivers call, "The Honeymoon Phase", where you've just signed up and you're stoked to be making money just for driving people around and socializing with them. Enjoy your time in this phase, it was definitely a delight for me when I was there.

As others have mentioned, Uber driving is a good "secondary" or "supplemental" source of income that is flexible and on demand. However, I'd highly advise against depending on it as a full time source of income. As far as your comment on finding a "real" job goes... I've graduated from a CSU with a BA in Interior Architecture, I look for work quite actively, and go to at LEAST 1 interview a week or more. The LA/OC job market quite frankly sucks balls right now. It's not as easy as just "Get off your lazy ass and apply for any old job." Bills still gotta get paid, and until a "REAL" job comes along, I get to figure out how to make Uber work till then. (Cuz the porn industry sure wasn't cutting it... LOL!)

Nonetheless, welcome, thank you for the delightful read. Cheers!!!


----------



## GooberX

UberHammer said:


> I'm pretty sure he meant Uber is killing the taxi industry.
> 
> It wasn't glamorous, but 50 to 60 hours a week of taxi driving earned thousands of Americans a liveable wage for many decades. Granted, it was a wage right around the poverty level if the driver had a family, but it supported the family none the less.
> 
> Uber isn't a way to make a living. It's something to add income to another better earning job. That's all well and good, but it's at the expense of killing the taxi industry. That's killing thousands of jobs in the economy. Not creating them like Uber claims.


Exactly what I meant.

UberX was great for just under 2 years.


----------



## LoneXer

UberHammer said:


> I'm pretty sure he meant Uber is killing the taxi industry.
> 
> It wasn't glamorous, but 50 to 60 hours a week of taxi driving earned thousands of Americans a liveable wage for many decades. Granted, it was a wage right around the poverty level if the driver had a family, but it supported the family none the less.
> 
> Uber isn't a way to make a living. It's something to add income to another better earning job. That's all well and good, but it's at the expense of killing the taxi industry. That's killing thousands of jobs in the economy. Not creating them like Uber claims.


The taxis are laughing at us, we have all the cheapshits they get the premium rides that don't play stupid about tipping and hauling ass to take them 2 blocks


----------



## Grumpy in Rockford

Kalee said:


> My friend, your meaningless 1 day of experience is of no value to anyone here.
> By the way ... who is your intended audience? The members of this forum already have plenty of experience and have learned the ugly truth that is ridesharing.
> It sounds as though you're trying to recruit people to drive. Take your silly 1 day experience comments to a forum that isn't here.


Why, with all your experience, would you have even clicked on this man's post, or even bothered reading it? I am part of his intended audience as I am also new to this. Is it the positivity of his post that grates on you? Should he only be allowed to post what you have previously screened and approved? Try not being so dickish. I enjoyed reading about his first time out and found a great deal of it paralleled my own first time out and subsequent trips.


----------



## GooberX

Grumpy in Rockford said:


> Why, with all your experience, would you have even clicked on this man's post, or even bothered reading it? I am part of his intended audience as I am also new to this. Is it the positivity of his post that grates on you? Should he only be allowed to post what you have previously screened and approved? Try not being so dickish. I enjoyed reading about his first time out and found a great deal of it paralleled my own first time out and subsequent trips.


It was the insinuation that he knew better, and everyone else is just negative that grated on experienced drivers.

And as his intended audience, you should also heed the posts about the actual costs of operating a vehicle.

Try not to bury your head in the sand.


----------



## ARIV005

Grumpy in Rockford said:


> Why, with all your experience, would you have even clicked on this man's post, or even bothered reading it? I am part of his intended audience as I am also new to this. Is it the positivity of his post that grates on you? Should he only be allowed to post what you have previously screened and approved? Try not being so dickish. I enjoyed reading about his first time out and found a great deal of it paralleled my own first time out and subsequent trips.


Everyone here contributes in a positive way. But once you come out like a know it all and we're the losers, the cyber lashings begin...


----------



## Teksaz

I'm indifferent but let the guy have his day, week, or month. We've all had different experiences and some of us figured out the lies and deception quicker than others. (I didn't drink the Kool Aid) but I did inhale ONCE. lol

He seems like an intelligent gentleman. He'll see the light sooner or later. 

Good Luck to you Sir


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Juan Manuel said:


> What the **** is this crappy forum about a bunch of sorry ass MF that are too lazy to do something productive ?
> 
> the hell with you all assholes


The admin gets on us when we are tough on newbies, but in cases like this, exceptions can be made.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

I remember the flyingdingo came on here with that same attitude, but his posts toned down when he realized the true reality what Uber really offers.


----------



## UberHammer

DrJeecheroo said:


> I remember the flyingdingo came on here with that same attitude, but his posts toned down when he realized the true reality what Uber really offers.


That was one of the fastest transitions from honeymoon to reality I ever saw. I recall it only took about a week.


----------



## OCBob

From Ubernewbie,
"My total for the day, for the 9 trips and maybe 130 miles was just under $100. Now, you've got to hear this, because this total should have been around $120.

Of the 9 trips, I had to give one trip for the minimum rate, because when I went to enter the destination, which the passenger forgot to do, the app completed the trip right there and then, before we even took off! I didn't know what to do when the passenger said "I think I just got charged," so I told them I'd drive them to their destination anyway. Although they were grateful and appreciate, I obviously lost about $10 on that trip.

The other trip that didn't pan out as planned was when neither the passenger's phone nor my phone worked. There was no reception in the area. What was I going to do, leave them there? Since they were already passengers on the first leg of the trip, I just told them I'd take them home. They had just left a HS graduation party and at 2:30AM they were tired. So I drove them home for free. I didn't fuss nor was I depressed. The teenager offered me cash that he had on him, but I told him to not worry about it. I smiled and waved them goodnight. Another $10 that went kaput."

I used this part of the original post to point out that he screwed himself twice and thinks he needs to just let it be as a mistake. WRONG! If he really read up on this site, he would know that he can fix issues right then or after the ride. He doesn't say how long he went off the app and did he go home and relax for a few hours? At his statement, he worked 9.5 hours and brought in what should have been $120. Take away $33 for the Uber cut and SRF and we only have $87! If he just drove for 5 of the 9.5 hours and was kicking back somewhere, he averaged $17. Now take out gas, wear and tear and it is much less. For a Saturday night, that downright sucks! Sure he will figure out the best spots as he drives but I think we all can come to the conclusion that he needs to figure out Uber Math better and of course normal math for expenses. He currently will be a pushover as he is new and I think we all have been there. His feelings of excitement will wear off and possibly start to ***** like the rest of us. flyingdingo was the best example. Go back and read his first week of driving and know that he was much worse than this guy. You then skip a month and you have to wonder if this was the same Uber Kool Aid driver we read about how we were the morons. He is now done as he moved on getting the necessary money he needed. We need everyone to be on the same page. We need to do a good job when we are driving but if all are on the same page based on rating these pax, turning off the app when it isn't surging, etc., we will all be better for it. All we have to do is let these newbies have their supposed fun and then cradle them into our way of thinking. They might realize it on their own or need a little nudge to show them what is wrong with their thinking.


----------



## Lidman

UberHammer said:


> That was one of the fastest transitions from honeymoon to reality I ever saw. I recall it only took about a week.


I totally misjudged him. I recall he hadn't even started driving uber yet, and was going to. I figured if he did comeback he would post how great it was. I admired his courage for coming back and posting the truth about uber.


----------



## Lidman

UbieNewbie said:


> After a prolonged anticipation to drive for Uber, I finally lost my virginity today as I gradually discovered the Uber Universe on my first day as a driver.
> 
> I'm in a Los Angeles suburb, and my first day was a Saturday. I started around 6PM and I'm still awake at 3:30AM  The point, however, is that it didn't _feel_ like a long workday. I drove 9 trips, some long, some shorter. And I took a a few long breaks throughout the night. I never had to wait more than a minute or two after I went online to receive a trip request. (So if you think there isn't enough business to go around for everyone, you're in the wrong area, or you're doing something wrong.)
> 
> My total for the day, for the 9 trips and maybe 130 miles was just under $100. Now, you've got to hear this, because this total should have been around $120.
> 
> Of the 9 trips, I had to give one trip for the minimum rate, because when I went to enter the destination, which the passenger forgot to do, the app completed the trip right there and then, before we even took off! I didn't know what to do when the passenger said "I think I just got charged," so I told them I'd drive them to their destination anyway. Although they were grateful and appreciate, I obviously lost about $10 on that trip.
> 
> The other trip that didn't pan out as planned was when neither the passenger's phone nor my phone worked. There was no reception in the area. What was I going to do, leave them there? Since they were already passengers on the first leg of the trip, I just told them I'd take them home. They had just left a HS graduation party and at 2:30AM they were tired. So I drove them home for free. I didn't fuss nor was I depressed. The teenager offered me cash that he had on him, but I told him to not worry about it. I smiled and waved them goodnight. Another $10 that went kaput.
> 
> I drove in the suburbs and in Hollywood and its adjacent areas, and enjoyed both. People ranged from not really interested in talking, to a bunch of young guys with whom I laughed the whole trip. There was not a single trip which I didn't enjoy, except a little when this couple brought in slices of pizza that smelled like rotten cheese or vomit, take your pick. For a moment there, I thought I was going to puke. They were nice, however, just a little smelly.
> 
> So my first day was a winner! I really had doubts about whether I'd be able to function as a cab driver, which is what we actually do, and whether I'd be patient with the passengers. Well, I feel I have accomplished quite a bit in one day and helped out a couple of people, so I'm tired but satisfied. Completely.
> 
> If you've read the many negative stories and complaints, as I had before I took the plunge, and are debating whether to try Uber, my advice to you is give it a shot. You owe it to yourself to give it a chance in your own area, and with your own circumstances. I think it's different for each driver. There are many variables at play here, so there's no way to predict whether it's for you or not unless you try.
> 
> My final advice to you here is BE CAREFUL on the road. You must be alert at all times, and be very aware at how distracting the navigation part is. Watch for PEDESTRIANS instead of looking down at your phone, and try to avoid using the app while driving.
> 
> Good luck, and thank you to all the contributors in this forum, who have helped me in my research.
> 
> A Happy Newbie in LA


Welcome to the forum. Sorry I got to this thread a few days late. I think Uber would good for part time. And I think a lot of people will agree with this, is that if you drive uberx, buy the cheapest car that's acceptable by ubers standards.


----------



## GooberX

Lidman said:


> Welcome to the forum. Sorry I got to this thread a few days late. I think Uber would good for part time. And I think a lot of people will agree with this, is that if you drive uberx, buy the cheapest car that's acceptable by ubers standards.


Why buy a car?

Steal one, swap the plates and fake the docs.

It'll probably get by the system.

I'm kidding of course.


----------



## Lidman

GooberX said:


> Why buy a car?
> 
> Steal one, swap the plates and fake the docs.
> 
> It'll probably get by the system.
> 
> I'm kidding of course.


Those are some of the requirements for uber. As long as uber gets that 20/30% commission and don't forget the $1 safety ride fee. As far background checks, a couple of felonies, (no ones perfect) reckless driving or excessive speeding, that's all covered under ubers "deregulations".


----------



## Choochie

elelegido said:


> Holy crap, some people on here come across like the mountain men from the 1970s movie Deliverance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Well, look-ee here, we got ass-selves a noob! We gonna make you squeal like a pee-ig, bwah!"
> 
> Yeah, the guy did come on here, "Happy Bouncy Bunny" style, pleased that he'd had an enjoyable time driving and grossed a hundred bucks.
> 
> The guy then gets mobbed and basically told to F off. What's the point? It just makes this forum come across as a bunch of negative malcontents.
> 
> This guy saw a gross of $100 for his first day. Which at first glance, is not too bad. If you're a noob who does not know how to calculate net profit, that might seem ok. But based on all his numbers, his net profit for his first day was most likely between $4 and $5 per hour. Which obviously sucks. But instead of attacking the guy, would it not have been better to explain to him how much he really made and why? Part of the idea of this is to let people know what this job is really like, not come across as dicks.
> 
> Some people enjoy driving people around, for different reasons. Maybe the social aspect, or because it gets them out if the house or whatever. I personally don't like this job, but some do. And maybe some will be happy to do it for 5 or 10 bucks an hour. Everyone's different. What we should be doing is telling people how it is, and help them work out what profit they are really making, and then they make up their own mind if they're happy doing it or not.


He's a good looking dude, so of course they wanted to give him a little bit of shoe leather. Great avatar!


----------



## flashgordonnc

UbieNewbie said:


> After a prolonged anticipation to drive for Uber, I finally lost my virginity today as I gradually discovered the Uber Universe on my first day as a driver.
> 
> I'm in a Los Angeles suburb, and my first day was a Saturday. I started around 6PM and I'm still awake at 3:30AM  The point, however, is that it didn't _feel_ like a long workday. I drove 9 trips, some long, some shorter. And I took a a few long breaks throughout the night. I never had to wait more than a minute or two after I went online to receive a trip request. (So if you think there isn't enough business to go around for everyone, you're in the wrong area, or you're doing something wrong.)
> 
> My total for the day, for the 9 trips and maybe 130 miles was just under $100. Now, you've got to hear this, because this total should have been around $120.
> 
> Of the 9 trips, I had to give one trip for the minimum rate, because when I went to enter the destination, which the passenger forgot to do, the app completed the trip right there and then, before we even took off! I didn't know what to do when the passenger said "I think I just got charged," so I told them I'd drive them to their destination anyway. Although they were grateful and appreciate, I obviously lost about $10 on that trip.
> 
> The other trip that didn't pan out as planned was when neither the passenger's phone nor my phone worked. There was no reception in the area. What was I going to do, leave them there? Since they were already passengers on the first leg of the trip, I just told them I'd take them home. They had just left a HS graduation party and at 2:30AM they were tired. So I drove them home for free. I didn't fuss nor was I depressed. The teenager offered me cash that he had on him, but I told him to not worry about it. I smiled and waved them goodnight. Another $10 that went kaput.
> 
> I drove in the suburbs and in Hollywood and its adjacent areas, and enjoyed both. People ranged from not really interested in talking, to a bunch of young guys with whom I laughed the whole trip. There was not a single trip which I didn't enjoy, except a little when this couple brought in slices of pizza that smelled like rotten cheese or vomit, take your pick. For a moment there, I thought I was going to puke. They were nice, however, just a little smelly.
> 
> So my first day was a winner! I really had doubts about whether I'd be able to function as a cab driver, which is what we actually do, and whether I'd be patient with the passengers. Well, I feel I have accomplished quite a bit in one day and helped out a couple of people, so I'm tired but satisfied. Completely.
> 
> If you've read the many negative stories and complaints, as I had before I took the plunge, and are debating whether to try Uber, my advice to you is give it a shot. You owe it to yourself to give it a chance in your own area, and with your own circumstances. I think it's different for each driver. There are many variables at play here, so there's no way to predict whether it's for you or not unless you try.
> 
> My final advice to you here is BE CAREFUL on the road. You must be alert at all times, and be very aware at how distracting the navigation part is. Watch for PEDESTRIANS instead of looking down at your phone, and try to avoid using the app while driving.
> 
> Good luck, and thank you to all the contributors in this forum, who have helped me in my research.
> 
> A Happy Newbie in LA


Congrats on taking it all with a grain of salt (is that the saying) I drive the toughest night crowd, screwed myself out of $'s by making every mistake possible. Given free rides, intentional and unintentional. Received apologies from paxes after pointing to the near by police car, then they show me giving me five stars. Having a decent and good time.
Pedestrians (especially) and other moving vehicles are the biggest hazard. Carry a taser and gel spray. Enjoy.


----------



## LoneXer

OCBob said:


> From Ubernewbie,
> "My total for the day, for the 9 trips and maybe 130 miles was just under $100. Now, you've got to hear this, because this total should have been around $120.
> 
> Of the 9 trips, I had to give one trip for the minimum rate, because when I went to enter the destination, which the passenger forgot to do, the app completed the trip right there and then, before we even took off! I didn't know what to do when the passenger said "I think I just got charged," so I told them I'd drive them to their destination anyway. Although they were grateful and appreciate, I obviously lost about $10 on that trip.
> 
> The other trip that didn't pan out as planned was when neither the passenger's phone nor my phone worked. There was no reception in the area. What was I going to do, leave them there? Since they were already passengers on the first leg of the trip, I just told them I'd take them home. They had just left a HS graduation party and at 2:30AM they were tired. So I drove them home for free. I didn't fuss nor was I depressed. The teenager offered me cash that he had on him, but I told him to not worry about it. I smiled and waved them goodnight. Another $10 that went kaput."
> 
> I used this part of the original post to point out that he screwed himself twice and thinks he needs to just let it be as a mistake. WRONG! If he really read up on this site, he would know that he can fix issues right then or after the ride. He doesn't say how long he went off the app and did he go home and relax for a few hours? At his statement, he worked 9.5 hours and brought in what should have been $120. Take away $33 for the Uber cut and SRF and we only have $87! If he just drove for 5 of the 9.5 hours and was kicking back somewhere, he averaged $17. Now take out gas, wear and tear and it is much less. For a Saturday night, that downright sucks! Sure he will figure out the best spots as he drives but I think we all can come to the conclusion that he needs to figure out Uber Math better and of course normal math for expenses. He currently will be a pushover as he is new and I think we all have been there. His feelings of excitement will wear off and possibly start to ***** like the rest of us. flyingdingo was the best example. Go back and read his first week of driving and know that he was much worse than this guy. You then skip a month and you have to wonder if this was the same Uber Kool Aid driver we read about how we were the morons. He is now done as he moved on getting the necessary money he needed. We need everyone to be the same. We need to do a good job when we are driving but if all are on the same page based on rating these pax, turning off the app when it isn't surging, etc., we will all be better for it. All we have to do is let these newbies have their supposed fun and then cradle them into our way of thinking. They might realize it on their own or need a little nudge to show them what is wrong with their thinking.


Go to partner site not app cnp the trips in question

Trip XYTH456434665

I picked up ride at and dropped at exact location, was unable to engage trip or whatever, wanted to get them there as efficiently and safe without disruption you want to do all your questionable rides in one mail.
In the future when they get in start ride and have them enter the destination, and if they tell u to do it tell them it's best if they do it so you don't mess up and over charge( that way they don't say they didn't go that far, it's on their phone and don't tell them that)


----------



## flashgordonnc

Kalee said:


> My friend, your meaningless 1 day of experience is of no value to anyone here.
> By the way ... who is your intended audience? The members of this forum already have plenty of experience and have learned the ugly truth that is ridesharing.
> It sounds as though you're trying to recruit people to drive. Take your silly 1 day experience comments to a forum that isn't here.


Kalee:
Do you have to fart on every post?


----------



## Kia21

UBERxGc said:


> You can always request a fare review thru the app for those trips that don't go as planned for any reason. You need to enter both pick up and drop off locations and uber will estimate a fare and make adjustments.
> 
> Also, every driver was excited about driving for the first few days. I know i was! But after a few weeks, i started to hate it and now do much less hours than i used to.
> 
> I'm guessing same thing will happen to you. Report back in a few weeks please and tell me I'm wrong.
> 
> Good luck bud.


I was the same my first 2 weeks I made bank well I thought net $1200 was getting a lot of uberxl calls on surges then it dried up spent so much on car washes oil change then wheel alignment replacing bushes because the pot holes n jersey worse gas around 2500 miles yeah I realize I made about $600 week


----------



## Kia21

Brianna vigil said:


> If you guys dont like uber than why do you continue to drive for them? Why are you even on a uber forum? Why do you treat people poorly or discredit them for having a different opinion than yours? I think its great you had a good time! Keep on going


this site clearly state freedom of speech also no 1 ask for your opinion but ur still typing


----------



## Shine'ola

it's still the honeymoon phase, once you calculate time, gas, and miles you will say to yourself WTF am I doing out here at 3am for $6 an hour, you may even find yourself driving back to the kids house and asking for the $10


----------



## Grandpa Uber

UbieNewbie said:


> After a prolonged anticipation to drive for Uber, I finally lost my virginity today as I gradually discovered the Uber Universe on my first day as a driver.
> 
> I'm in a Los Angeles suburb, and my first day was a Saturday. I started around 6PM and I'm still awake at 3:30AM  The point, however, is that it didn't _feel_ like a long workday. I drove 9 trips, some long, some shorter. And I took a a few long breaks throughout the night. I never had to wait more than a minute or two after I went online to receive a trip request. (So if you think there isn't enough business to go around for everyone, you're in the wrong area, or you're doing something wrong.)
> 
> My total for the day, for the 9 trips and maybe 130 miles was just under $100. Now, you've got to hear this, because this total should have been around $120.
> 
> Of the 9 trips, I had to give one trip for the minimum rate, because when I went to enter the destination, which the passenger forgot to do, the app completed the trip right there and then, before we even took off! I didn't know what to do when the passenger said "I think I just got charged," so I told them I'd drive them to their destination anyway. Although they were grateful and appreciate, I obviously lost about $10 on that trip.
> 
> The other trip that didn't pan out as planned was when neither the passenger's phone nor my phone worked. There was no reception in the area. What was I going to do, leave them there? Since they were already passengers on the first leg of the trip, I just told them I'd take them home. They had just left a HS graduation party and at 2:30AM they were tired. So I drove them home for free. I didn't fuss nor was I depressed. The teenager offered me cash that he had on him, but I told him to not worry about it. I smiled and waved them goodnight. Another $10 that went kaput.
> 
> I drove in the suburbs and in Hollywood and its adjacent areas, and enjoyed both. People ranged from not really interested in talking, to a bunch of young guys with whom I laughed the whole trip. There was not a single trip which I didn't enjoy, except a little when this couple brought in slices of pizza that smelled like rotten cheese or vomit, take your pick. For a moment there, I thought I was going to puke. They were nice, however, just a little smelly.
> 
> So my first day was a winner! I really had doubts about whether I'd be able to function as a cab driver, which is what we actually do, and whether I'd be patient with the passengers. Well, I feel I have accomplished quite a bit in one day and helped out a couple of people, so I'm tired but satisfied. Completely.
> 
> If you've read the many negative stories and complaints, as I had before I took the plunge, and are debating whether to try Uber, my advice to you is give it a shot. You owe it to yourself to give it a chance in your own area, and with your own circumstances. I think it's different for each driver. There are many variables at play here, so there's no way to predict whether it's for you or not unless you try.
> 
> My final advice to you here is BE CAREFUL on the road. You must be alert at all times, and be very aware at how distracting the navigation part is. Watch for PEDESTRIANS instead of looking down at your phone, and try to avoid using the app while driving.
> 
> Good luck, and thank you to all the contributors in this forum, who have helped me in my research.
> 
> A Happy Newbie in LA


Hah!
Welcome to Uber. Please use your enthusiasm for learning where the action is. You need over $225.00 a day (gross amount) to make any kind of money. You have to concentrate your time on moving with fares or you will be as miserable as these other people who left a message. Get in or get out, this is not for fun. SORRY


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Grandpa Uber said:


> Hah!
> Welcome to Uber. Please use your enthusiasm for learning where the action is. You need over $225.00 a day (gross amount) to make any kind of money. You have to concentrate your time on moving with fares or you will be as miserable as these other people who left a message. Get in or get out, this is not for fun. SORRY


Very touching grandpa. Say hello to Johnboy for me.


----------



## headtheball

Welcome to LA. Lots of demand here at a buck a mile.

Please invest some time to learn YOUR real costs of doing rideshare. Its probably close to what you make after duber's vig.

luber is great a calculating MC=MR in order to make drivers work for less than the min wage.

LA has one of the lowest per mile rates in the country. So, please be so kind as to not drive at a buck a mile. This dramatically and negatively impacts the earning potential of your fellow drivers.

In LA we tend to frown at drivers who accept less than a 2X.

Download the rider app.

Watch and wait.


----------



## flashgordonnc

headtheball said:


> Welcome to LA. Lots of demand here at a buck a mile.
> 
> Please invest some time to learn YOUR real costs of doing rideshare. Its probably close to what you make after duber's vig.
> 
> luber is great a calculating MC=MR in order to make drivers work for less than the min wage.
> 
> LA has one of the lowest per mile rates in the country. So, please be so kind as to not drive at a buck a mile. This dramatically and negatively impacts the earning potential of your fellow drivers.
> 
> In LA we tend to frown at drivers who accept less than a 2X.
> 
> Download the rider app.
> 
> Watch and wait.


That's pretty interesting. I am an Uber driver in NC.
One night a businessman from the west coast told me if a "pax" (not a driver) did not have a 4.9/5.0 they could not get an Uber to accept their request.

He said this is the underground code Uber drivers use as to whether or not the Pax is going to give them a tip. No tip, no ride.
What goes around comes around...very cool.


----------



## UbieNewbie

DrJeecheroo said:


> First off welcome to the forum. I don't get a chance to post that much on here. I think it's good you've had some positive experiences, but just keep in mind that some of the forum members here have driven either uber/lft for quite some time, and felt the same way in the beginning. But rate cuts and such, took a heavy toll on a lot of us.
> 
> I think is uber is good for part time, and a little extra side cash, if that's your intention, that's great. I haven't read all of you posts, but I wouldn't recommend it full time.


The negative, pessimistic commenters here are making too many assumptions about me, and that's what irks me. But who cares? I've driven 30 trips already and I'm still having a blast. And I will do so until I don't want to anymore. It's as simple as that. This is a hobby for me and if I make a few extra bucks, I won't give them back.

But instead of intelligent conversation, these so-called contributors opt for confrontation with no apparent reason, other than the desire to be condescending and seem like they know what they're talking about.

Not interested.


----------



## UbieNewbie

Robinhood said:


> You guys are being too hard on the noob and a tad mean as well. We have all been there. I have driven pax off app etc. you learn with time. He was just sharing his first trip. Hey, thanks for sharing. Minimize errors, mileage and non surge rides unless you need to pay some important bills asap. Aim for $1.15/mile driven and you will do well. This is from you leave home and return, not just miles with pax!
> 
> Stay safe my friends


Here's a decent human being who knows how to associate with people. Thank you! And thanks for the great tips!


----------



## UbieNewbie

DriverFromLA said:


> Welcome to the forum UbieNewbie.
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way but your level of excitement is very normal for someone that is just starting off but unfortunately that doesn't last too long. We have all been there, we start driving out and can't believe we are actually making money just driving people around. But as the weeks pass by and reality starts to set in and you realize that it's not as glamorous as it seems. From the obnoxious annoying drunk passengers, to the high cost of gas and car maintenance. It really starts to take a toll on your health and overall happiness.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Uber definitely has it's good points but in general it's more of a temporary job situation where one does to pay their bills and just get by until something better and more long term comes along. As long as you realize this I think you will be fine.


Why wouldn't the excitement last long? So far in 30 trips of totally different people and areas and times of day, I've thoroughly enjoyed the experience. So on one trip I made a mistake and drove during rush hour and regretted it. But that's how we learn. The point is, when I get sick of it, I'll stop. So what's the problem? People need to calm down and show some love.


----------



## UbieNewbie

Brianna vigil said:


> If you guys dont like uber than why do you continue to drive for them? Why are you even on a uber forum? Why do you treat people poorly or discredit them for having a different opinion than yours? I think its great you had a good time! Keep on going


My thoughts exactly. I never expected this kind of garbage from members of this forum. Thanks for the support!


----------



## UbieNewbie

Kalee said:


> Once you have figured out your actual driving expenses and then realize that you're only breaking even and even losing money on the rides that you provide, then I will expect a written apology from you to the forum members.
> 
> So, the uninformed comments you leave now will require additional apologies later.
> 
> Save yourself. Learn the ugly truth first. Comment later.


Your ignorance makes me shudder. I'm already doing the math, and as opposed to you, it seems like I'm making money. So perhaps you're the one that owes an apology to our readers for your condescending remarks. Because you're an a-hole!


----------



## UbieNewbie

GooberX said:


> LOL......dude, get a clue.
> 
> You made very little money.
> 
> $100 on 130 miles. The IRS gives you a 57 cent write off per mile for a reason. It isn't because they are generous, but because when you factor in gas, oil, tires, major component wear and tear, and depreciation, that's how much it costs you to operate a vehicle.
> 
> 130 miles equals $74.10 in cost
> 
> $100 minus $74.10 equals $25.90
> 
> 6 pm till 3:30 am equals 9.5 hours
> 
> $25.90 divided by 9.5 hours equals $2.73 per hour
> 
> Anything you made above that was not income, but money you withdrew from your car's equity.
> 
> But hey, UberX on.


Apparently, all you smart experts here know better than I do how much money I made. Can you hear yourselves? I need to get a clue? No, you need to get a life!


----------



## UbieNewbie

JWBurns said:


> $2.73 an hour. New guy is killing it!


Yeah, we'd like to hear how much you're making, genius!


----------



## UbieNewbie

Realityshark said:


> I'll never understand why someone posts anything on this forum and then gets bent out of shape when they read comments they don't like. It's a ****in', anonymous blog for GOD sake! What did you expect? Did you really think that you would get a bunch of rainbow butterfly responses to your first day synopsis? Why would a potential new driver care about anyone's first day experience anyway? What should matter to a potential Uber-newbie is the reality of driving for Uber over the long haul, not the feel good dribble you experienced your first day of Uber driving. Sorry everyone didn't applaud and appreciate your first forum post. I'm personally amused that you got offended and then go on the attack. Are you new to the internet as well as Uber driving? News Flash....Lot's of people are assholes on blogs, we call them trolls. Ignore them... Don't feed the troll. Here's another tip, that e-mail from the Prince of Zimbabwe that wants to send you 12 million dollars is real...You need send them your bank account information as soon as possible.


Thanks for breaking the news to me in your charmingly condescending way. Why would anyone want to hear about my first day's experience? Ask the 3,000 people who viewed this thread, asshole! Apparently some people care, so go eff yourself. Don't teach me about the Internet and forum etiquette. Go harass somebody who gives a shit about you.


----------



## UbieNewbie

Another Uber Driver said:


> Not all of us "seasoned" members put up posts that were total complaints. Some of us put up posts indicating advantages and disadvantages. Uber, like anything else in life, has its good and bad points. If a human being invented it, it has flaws. If it is paying U.S. Dollars, it can not be all bad. I would hope that you would not consider those who posted comments that related both the good and the bad "morons". I would hope that you would not consider your "seasoned" defenders "morons", either. Some of us did reply to this in hope that our experience with both good and bad will help to make your Ubering better. Some of us were trying to let you know of potholes and flashyarrows in the road ahead.
> 
> In truth, Uber owes me four things:
> 
> 1. Agreed upon fares for trips run.
> 2. Agreed upon miscellaneous payments (clean-up charges, toll re-imbursements, referral bonuses, etc.)
> 3. Fulfilling its obligations as stated in the contract.
> 4. Keeping me informed of any changes that the contract might allow it to make.
> 
> This is a public forum. If you put up something here, people will read it and comment on it. It is the nature of the beast(s). One of my favourite sayings in the Italian language is _Forse non mi songo spiegato bene_. Literally, it translates "Perhaps I did not explain myself well". English equivalents are "Maybe you misunderstood me.", "Perhaps I did not get across my point." or "Has there been a miscommunication, here?". I did not get from your original post that you would were directing this topic at other new Uber drivers over the Forum-at-large. To be sure, even had you stated that, my previous statement about its being a public forum would apply, but at least you would have made your case. To be sure, I find it difficult to disagree with some of your comments about the "haters", but, _ain't _sleep wonderful? It allows some people to cry only sixteen hours per day instead of all twenty-four.
> 
> Just as some of us told the haters to back off of you, please do not include all of us "seasoned" drivers in the "moron" category.


Why would you assume I spoke to all seasoned drivers? I directed my comments SPECIFICALLY to the people that attacked me. WTF? I welcome intelligent and logical conversation, not ignorant statements from people who don't know the first thing about me.


----------



## UbieNewbie

ARIV005 said:


> WHOA! Someone get this dousche a new tampon. Look home slice, you need to be able to accept criticism the same way myself and the other forum members brushed off your ignorant remarks. If you can't handle it. Buy a diary.
> BTW- if you're going to show newbies to fail horribly. You forgot to mention Santander's great financing program.


How original. Another pretender who predicts my future. Go get a life.


----------



## UbieNewbie

Thank you, folks, for all your contributions. I'm outta here. With nearly 3,000 views in 4 days, this thread must have appealed to many people. My plan was to continue updating those interested in how things have progressed, but I'm wasting my time here with people I would never in real life associate with. So, instead, I'll devote more time to driving and enjoying meeting real people and less time to fend off assholes.

My final impression of this place: Yech!

Later.


----------



## GooberX

UbieNewbie said:


> Thank you, folks, for all your contributions. I'm outta here. With nearly 3,000 views in 4 days, this thread must have appealed to many people. My plan was to continue updating those interested in how things have progressed, but I'm wasting my time here with people I would never in real life associate with. So, instead, I'll devote more time to driving and enjoying meeting real people and less time to fend off assholes.
> 
> My final impression of this place: Yech!
> 
> Later.


Yeah, 3000 views, like an auto accident on the freeway.

Everyone rubbernecks, but no one envies the participant.

You take exception with people's comments, but really you can't admit the truth and come back with "this is a hobby for me."

If it's a hobby, wiseguy, than why did you worry so much before starting.

Our biggest complaint is UberX pay, that's all.

Math is one of those things that doesn't lie.

Take care of yourself, let us know how you feel after 4,000 trips.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

UbieNewbie said:


> Why would you assume I spoke to all seasoned drivers?


....lack of a specific statement in a vitriol filled invective that exempted those who did not attack you? Then there is the vitriol (WTF?) directed at me.


----------



## BufordTJustice

Another Uber Driver said:


> ....lack of a specific statement in a vitriol filled invective that exempted those who did not attack you? Then there is the vitriol (WTF?) directed at me.


Vitriol??? I've never heard that word before. Does that have something to do with bald tires?


----------



## ARIV005

Either Ubienewbie and UberLou are the same dousche or they're poking each other. Just sounds very similar...


----------



## 617Pete

UberDesson said:


> If that's your take, then you wouldnt enjoy being a Lyft driver. They encourage their pax to sit in the front as if they are friends. I myself like Lyft passengers and culture better. Re: safety, I think pax in the backseat can do more harm to the driver (than pax in the front seat) if they are bent on hurting or robbing u.


The types of pax I get, I don't worry bout that. But working w inmates, I always have my guard up with strangers. So I keep eyes on the pax w different techniques. Try to feel them out with conversation usually indicates what type of person I'm dealing with. Could also change the intentions of a rider giving them a chance to know you a bit. Stay safe out there.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

ARIV005 said:


> Either Ubienewbie and UberLou are the same dousche or they're poking each other. Just sounds very similar...


They're having a squirt gun battle.


----------



## Realityshark

Obvious Troll


----------



## painfreepc

You are putting miles and ware on your car to do a hobby, sounds like you are one French fry short of a happy meal..

if you wish to drive people around as a hobby, then offer free car service for your local community:
Free rides to and from churches,
Free non-emergency medical transportation for your local hospital,
Free trips to and from super market.
Free rides to adult and child day care,
Free transportation to and from work and school,
Free rides to laundry.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

UbieNewbie said:


> I'm outta here. Later.


I forgot to add:

"Don't let the door hit ya',
Where the Good Lord split ya' "

[Credit to Hazel, a long time and sweet wonderful telephone operator at the cab company at which I spent the longest time; may she rest in peace.]


----------



## UberLou

ARIV005 said:


> Either Ubienewbie and UberLou are the same dousche or they're poking each other. Just sounds very similar...


You're just jealous I rejected you. You sure do love to talk about me, I'm flattered.


----------



## ARIV005

UberLou said:


> You're just jealous I rejected you. You sure do love to talk about me, I'm flattered.


Sarcasm... That's a step up. Congrats.


----------



## UberLou

ARIV005 said:


> Sarcasm... That's a step up. Congrats.


 Thank you, I can speak Sarcasm just not pure asshole (not directed at you).


----------



## DrJeecheroo

ARIV005 said:


> Sarcasm... That's a step up. Congrats.


No I think it's realism. It's a man-crush for sure.


----------



## Robinhood

UbieNewbie said:


> Thank you, folks, for all your contributions. I'm outta here. With nearly 3,000 views in 4 days, this thread must have appealed to many people. My plan was to continue updating those interested in how things have progressed, but I'm wasting my time here with people I would never in real life associate with. So, instead, I'll devote more time to driving and enjoying meeting real people and less time to fend off assholes.
> 
> My final impression of this place: Yech!
> 
> Later.


No need to leave man. There is a lot of useful info that gets posted from time to time. You just need some thicker skin, even if not for this forum, it'll help you in other situations. I read the forums for months before posting a word. That would have better prepared you for the responses. I love it here. Uber on!!!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

ARIV005 said:


> Tense? Hmmmm.... Sounds like lack of attention by your care taker. Maybe your meds haven't been administered on time? I'd push that emergency button next to your bed and put on your helmet. The little bus will be picking you up shortly.


POST # 23 /ARIV005: Bison finds that the
Seegar Chomping Grinning
Skull Avatar suits You when the Reply
is Cruel & Vichyssoise! Bravo.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

tbob1 said:


> SFB..is that some cool derogatory Uber acronym that you use to refer to new drivers? If so..**** you. 12 years livery (that means paid rides...dipshit) experience, over 25000 trips, never been robbed or assaulted. I don't go into certain parts of town. And when I drove a cab and was waved down...I screened every passenger, if I didn't like their looks....I'd just take off. I thought Uber would offer drivers a better class of riders due to the credit card requirements. Unfortunatly, with the popularity of pre-paid credit cards they don't, especially during the day.
> 
> As far as some one sitting behind me, happens so infrequently..it's a moot point. If your afraid of getting killed.....then go back to your other job. Don't you sit behind glass when working the drive through?


POST # 34 /tbob1: Bostonian Bison here
with an "Ahoy!" and
Welcome to the UP.Net Forums.

Your Longevity and Variety of Driving
Experience will allow You to be a Valu-
able Mentor when the Occasion Calls.

Your "WTF!?" over SFB parallels mine
as Acronyms are Fun to Use AND Abuse!

Observant Bison chortling.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Sydney Uber said:


> Bad day Kalee?
> 
> This job sometimes needs the patience of a Yogi. Try this - inhale for a count of four, then exhale for a count of four - all through the nose.
> 
> Flipping through some of my photos and videos calms me down.


POST # 35 /Sydney Uber: Bison DOES
notice the Exasperated
Simian Avatar. Does the Presence of
Lidman on Your Southern Border have
any Connection to this?


----------



## Lidman

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 35 /Sydney Uber: Bison DOES
> notice the Exasperated
> Simian Avatar. Does the Presence of
> Lidman on Your Southern Border have
> any Connection to this?


As far a I know I'm about 10k away from the outback country.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 35 /Sydney Uber: Bison DOES
> notice the Exasperated
> Simian Avatar. Does the Presence of
> Lidman on Your Southern Border have
> any Connection to this?


Nah! I'm just Monkeying around!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Realityshark said:


> I'll never understand why someone posts anything on this forum and then gets bent out of shape when they read comments they don't like. It's a ****in', anonymous blog for GOD sake! What did you expect? Did you really think that you would get a bunch of rainbow butterfly responses to your first day synopsis? Why would a potential new driver care about anyone's first day experience anyway? What should matter to a potential Uber-newbie is the reality of driving for Uber over the long haul, not the feel good dribble you experienced your first day of Uber driving. Sorry everyone didn't applaud and appreciate your first forum post. I'm personally amused that you got offended and then go on the attack. Are you new to the internet as well as Uber driving? News Flash....Lot's of people are assholes on blogs, we call them trolls. Ignore them... Don't feed the troll. Here's another tip, that e-mail from the Prince of Zimbabwe that wants to send you 12 million dollars is real...You need send them your bank account information as soon as possible.


POST # 48 /Realityshark: Dispensing
Reality-as-he-sees-it!
Wait....WHAT?! After 6 months and I've
YET TO RECEIVE a Rainbow Butterfly?
Jeepers.

BTW: Although this may be my 1st Re-
sponse to a Post of Yours, it's High Time
(NOT 16:20!) to Provide Recognition for
Your Top Approval Rating (of Active Mem-
bers reaching Well-Known Status, or 
Above) of 176.9%. Well-done 'Shark!


----------



## Sydney Uber

Listen up to this member:



617Pete said:


> working with inmates, I always have my guard up with strangers. So I keep eyes on the pax w different techniques. Try to feel them out with conversation usually indicates what type of person I'm dealing with. Could also change the intentions of a rider giving them a chance to know you a bit. Stay safe out there.


He's talking about reading a client, a lot of it is subjective. If someone is up to no good look out for:

they avoid eye contact
Try and sit behind you
Dont put their belt on when asked
Short responses to questions
Gives you the "creeps" - your hair raises on the back of your neck, its a "sense" we modern folk mostly ignore at our peril.
Are rude and tells you to "shut up and drive".

617Pete mentions that engaging the person in conversation gives him an idea, try a strike common ground talk aabout girls, a concert in town. Become Human in their eyes and a fan of stuff they like.

The cashless nature of Ubering makes it much safer, but I'VE been surprised how few incidents against drivers have been reported, perhaps some are going unreported or I guess UBER just doesn't let us know. My old Cab base used to pin up the Police report of all attacks so we could read the descriptions and MO of the perps and learn what to look our for.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Juan Manuel said:


> What the **** is this crappy forum about a bunch of sorry ass MF that are too lazy to do something productive ?
> 
> the hell with you all assholes


POST # 67 /Juan Manuel: WHERE does a
Bostonian Bison begin
with this Avoirdupois Advantaged Chub-
Chub headed for His Horrible Demise on
Maui's tropical turf ?

Thankfully, his Vitriol and Caustic Fluids
were expelled in 3 short Nyah-nyahs over
a Gracefully Brief few-hour-span. He must be a Star on Dewlaps4U.com where he met his Avataress-to-Be. As Members can readily observe, Triglyceride Twins 
are a Match made in Lipid Limbo (weight limits @ The Pearly Gates).

As for Manuel's Horrific, but Predictable
Final moments at the Hands of Several
QuarterTon Samoans, he will undoubted-
ly "Find Out" a lil' too late about a Car
Horn's ability to Enrage-to-Psychotically-
Homocidal-Capabilities. Lest the Regular
Naysayers scoff, please refer to the book
"Curse of Lono" by now-Deceased, Abuser
of Mind-Alterants, Adventurer & "GONZO"
Journalist Hunter S. Thompson.

Back(Fat) Atcha, Dewlap Dude!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

flashgordonnc said:


> Congrats on taking it all with a grain of salt (is that the saying) I drive the toughest night crowd, screwed myself out of $'s by making every mistake possible. Given free rides, intentional and unintentional. Received apologies from paxes after pointing to the near by police car, then they show me giving me five stars. Having a decent and good time.
> Pedestrians (especially) and other moving vehicles are the biggest hazard. Carry a taser and gel spray. Enjoy.


POST # 101/flashgordonnc: Do You
find
Yourself (on Sadie
Hawkins Day) Tazing Amorous Siren
Pedestrians and using the OCGel for ones
that get past the "Electrified"Perimeter ?


----------



## flashgordonnc

It' a shame all these forums (here and everywhere) degrade to grade-school playground type fights.
I can hear the next post already coming...about me! .. lol


----------



## unter ling

[QUO


UbieNewbie said:


> Thanks for breaking the news to me in your charmingly condescending way. Why would anyone want to hear about my first day's experience? Ask the 3,000 people who viewed this thread, asshole! Apparently some people care, so go eff yourself. Don't teach me about the Internet and forum etiquette. Go harass somebody who gives a shit about you.


 nothing like watvhing a train wreck


----------



## Lidman

flashgordonnc said:


> It' a shame all these forums (here and everywhere) degrade to grade school playground type fights.
> I can hear the next post already coming...about me! .. lol


Well I gotta something to say about that! You're a gentlemen and a scholar. So there!!!


----------



## IndyDriver

These threads never cease to entertain.


----------



## Lidman

IndyDriver said:


> These threads never cease to entertain.


I'm glad otherwise it would be like posting on facebook. ugh..


----------



## Sydney Uber

flashgordonnc said:


> It' a shame all these forums (here and everywhere) degrade to grade school playground type fights.
> I can hear the next post already coming...about me! .. lol


I'm guilty of that Flash at times, but call me an old stubborn so and so, when I see members making statements that are designed to mislead and entrap, then I may get a little vocal.

We're all drivers, me a glorified taxi driver in a suit and tie driving Black.

Most UberX drivers here do a great job after been tossed into the unknown by UBER. UberX drivers have 1 single source of work and carry that out at a huge discount to traditional taxis.

Taxis have street hails, taxi ranks, radio bookings and private bookings to keep their meters ticking over.

Uber has a very good reason to fight licensing and compliance of its UberX drivers. Because once you have the permits, insurance and license in place UberX drivers will no longer be beholden to UBER as the only source of work.

UberX drivers will become much like Black cars, able to get work from other sources and no longer be dictated to by UBER. That is one reason why they fear compliance, UBER would rather pay citations and risk the Partner's car and reputation, than lose its monopoly on its drivers.


----------



## OCBob

flashgordonnc said:


> It' a shame all these forums (here and everywhere) degrade to grade school playground type fights.
> I can hear the next post already coming...about me! .. lol


You're a poopy poo.


----------



## flashgordonnc

OCBob said:


> You're a poopy poo.


Well, I guess everyone else thought your comment was enough to put me in my place. I haven't been shit on yet by another post.


----------



## OCBob

flashgordonnc said:


> Well, I guess everyone else thought your comment was enough to put me in my place. I haven't been shit on yet by another post.


It was my playground filth mouth that had it coming to you. Wait until I get to 3rd grade degrading remarks. Oh, the horra!


----------

